# Sweetwater Scores for 01\21\17



## jrbowhuntr (Jan 21, 2017)

I would like to thank the thousands and thousands of rain drops and the 27 folks that came out today to shoot in the rain. Next month will be a qualifier on Feb. 11. See y'all then. 


Names/ Class	Score	12's
Open Money		
Mark Keesee	206	4

Know Trophy		
James Taylor	198	4
Tyler Butler	187	3
Jamie Davis	180	1
Taylor Davis	157	0

Hunter		
Randy Davis	184	2
Scotty Seals	180	2

Novice		
Drew Welborn	184	4
Ramon Nieto	165	2

Youth		
Joseph Nieto	163	2

Fun		
David Howe		
Elliott Howe		
Allison Howe		
David Pettit		
Jimmy Waters		
Tyler Luttrell		
Kyla Feenstre		
Hayley Taylor	171	1
Logan Taylor	172	2
Jeahan Davis	126	
Kim Parrott		
Scott Parrott		
Tyler Hale		
Janice Davis		
Wesley Mulkey		
Amanda Mulkey		
Keenan Mulkey		


"Disclaimer"
There were no 3-D animal hurt or drown during this shoot.


----------



## gretchp (Jan 21, 2017)

did ya'll stay dry???


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jan 23, 2017)

As dry as you are in a shower.


----------

